# What designs are trending now????



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Just curious as to what designs are popular for everyone right now. I am getting lots of requests for baseball and softball and crosses. I can see the sports stuff but what is going with crosses? Kind of weird how certain designs start trending


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Just curious as to what designs are popular for everyone right now. I am getting lots of requests for baseball and softball and crosses. I can see the sports stuff but what is going with crosses? Kind of weird how certain designs start trending



In my experience (I buy wholesale jewelry and other accessories for retail in my place) - crosses have always been sort of popular. They're on purses, belts, flip flops, tshirts - necklaces, bracelets, watches......etc. It may just have come to your area - I personally liked the look in the beginning but now EVERYONE has something with a cross on it... some are getting a little weird, like skulls with crosses and such - I think it's kind of a "rock n roll" look in some styles. 

Right now for me, the sports are big and 4th of July. I'm going to start putting out the football stuff soon so I can get a jump.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

For me my biggest sellers right now are baseball and softball designs. This seems to be very consistent with my previous years sales for this time of the year. Other than that I do not have any one particular design style that seems to be a hot seller and maybe this is due to the fact that most of my orders are custom designs.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sports and inspirational designs certainly top the popularity list. We're now adding multi-media...a combination of rhinestones, sequins, felt and embroidery. Very big sellers for us.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

How are sequins designs created? Are those hand or machine placed only? I'm not interested in doing hand placement, but I do have some proworld sequins designs that are pretty cool.

BTW, what are pressing instructions on sequins? I have a NL burnout shirt coming that I want to use one on..

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sequin designs are produced by machine.

Sequin Transfers Application Instructions

Pre-press garment; 5-7 seconds.
Peel the white sheet and discard.
Place sticky side down on the garment.
Set pressure at heavy.
Set temperature at 340 degrees Fahrenheit.
Print 8 seconds.
Peel warm (about 3-4 seconds), in one continuous, smooth motion.


----------



## ncbigfroot (Feb 4, 2007)

for me its Fitted & snapback Caps


----------

